# Michelin Tire Recall (Pilot Sport) , Question for Gary @ Tirerack



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Just heard on MSNBC about a recall of Michelin Pilot Sport tires and found this.

*MICHELIN-RECALL *

*Michelin recalls Pilot Sport tires *

*GREENVILLE, S.C. (AP) _ A problem with quality standards is prompting Michelin North America to recall about 65-hundred tires in its Pilot Sport line. *

*The tire maker says it decided on the recall after its internal quality control system showed that the tires don't meet company quality standards. *

*Most of the recalled tires were distributed in the U-S, with fewer than 400 distributed in Canada. *

*The specific tires affected are the Michelin Pilot Sport 255/35-Z-R-20-97-Y extra load. They were fitted as original equipment on some Jaguar vehicles and were also sold in the replacement market. *

*Michelin says the defective tires have a blister on their sidewall, which can cause them to vibrate and lose air pressure rapidly*.

Gary, does this affect Pilot Sport 2's also?, any other sizes than the 20"s stated
above? :dunno:

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

sky said:


> Just heard on MSNBC about a recall of Michelin Pilot Sport tires and found this.
> 
> *MICHELIN-RECALL *
> 
> ...


Only affects 255/35R20, and only the older Pilot Sport.


----------

